# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > Foxpro >  #INCLUDE در گزارش

## Mohammad_Mnt

من چه طور می تونم فایل های .H که دستورات #DEFINE رو داخلش داره توی گزارشم استفاده کنم ؟

----------


## kia1349

یعنی چی اونوقت
از اونها باید برای ساده کردن دستورات توی متن برنامهات استفاده کنی نه توی گزارش
از اونها توی فرم یا برنامت استفاده کن و نتیجه اونو بفرست به گزارشت

----------


## Mohammad_Mnt

بذار کامل توضیح بدم :
من یه بانک دارم که یه فیلد داره که با این فیلد ، رکورد رو به یه بانک دیگه متصل می کنم . مثلا اگه این فیلد 100 بود ، اطلاعات اضافی رکورد توی بانک " اشخاص " است . اگر 101 بود ، اطلاعات اضافی توی بانک " کارمندان " است و ...
حالا من به جای 100 و 101 و ... از این دستورات استفاده کردم :
#Define m_person 100
#define m_employee 101
....
حالا توی گزارشم باید این Define ها رو وارد کنم دیگه ! فهمیدی ؟  :(

----------

